# A update on my sex life



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Since I know y'all have been sitting around all day every day thinking "I wonder how the hell Spicy's love life is these days!?" :grin2:

So you can read my other posts if you are curious on the details of my situation. 

Posting on TAM has really helped me focus on working hard on the intimate side of my marriage, and trying to figure things out, and do all I can to help. I am HD, hubby is LD.

During all of this analyzing, I grabbed his bottle of medicine from the drawer and googled it. It is a flat out horrible drug, that kills sex drive and even numbs sensation. 

I immediately talked to DH about this, and presented him with a similar med without sexual side effects, and he was all for it. It has only been a couple of weeks since the med change, and we both already see a huge difference. 

We still have a long way to go, but I am thrilled to have found something we could change so easily. He has been much more interested and we have played around a lot more than before, which is wonderful.

This morning he said something to me that made me feel so good. I had rolled over and did the usual - hand to gland good morning. I just couldn't stop this morning and jerked him off within a couple of minutes (I love getting him off). As we were laying there, he said "I know it is awkward to bring up past relationships, but you get me off more than anybody ever has. With others it was maybe 40% of the time, with you it's more like 80+%."

This was a small statement, but it means so much to me. It's just the kind of affirmation I need. 

I just thought I would share these positive things with you. Thanks to TAM improvements are underway. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Always nice to hear some good news! 
Keep us updated! 
 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Spicy said:


> *Since I know y'all have been sitting around all day every day thinking "I wonder how the hell Spicy's love life is these days!?"* :grin2:


Well I tend to have an overactive imagination and I do appreciate you putting it back into reality. As of this morning I was thinking that your husband was likely freaking out after the two of you streamed this episode of "curb your enthusiasm"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plrtX555eoA

...and then noticed you had this sitting on your night stand!










and then you say, "hey baby, Spicy is going to make things really hot tonight!"

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Badsanta, I freaking love you. I think we were separated at birth, you are my long lost twin...



badsanta said:


> Well I tend to have an overactive imagination and I do appreciate you putting it back into reality. As of this morning I was thinking that your husband was likely freaking out after the two of you streamed this episode of "curb your enthusiasm"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plrtX555eoA
> 
> ...


----------

